
Algorithms Struggle to Recognize Black Faces Equally - sohkamyung
https://www.wired.com/story/best-algorithms-struggle-recognize-black-faces-equally/
======
indumania
If this seems unavoidable in the algo world, we need a new way of constructing
these things.

